
Your software just isn’t mission critical - wyclif
https://m.signalvnoise.com/your-software-just-isnt-mission-critical-b26f8079e6ec
======
barnabee
Mission critical does not mean what he thinks it means. Mission critical
refers to any component that's vital to operation of a system, business, or
project and exists at any software driven organisation.

Safety critical is the one where your astronauts are left stranded on the moon
with no oxygen if it goes wrong.

~~~
n00b101
I prefer the terms "life critical" (people could die if there's a bug) and
"business critical" (business could die if there's a bug). I think "mission
critical" is a military term (mission could fail if there's a bug).

------
skj
The fact that some missions are more consequential than others doesn't dilute
the meaning of "mission critical" for whatever you're talking about. It's
critical to _that_ mission, not the forward progress of humanity.

------
akamaka
Who is this rant directed at? I don't know the context, but I presume he's
responding to some specifc group of programmers who he hasn't named.

~~~
orbz
Seems to be classic DHH. Reminds me of Rails is Omakase:
[http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2012/rails-is-
omakase.htm...](http://david.heinemeierhansson.com/2012/rails-is-omakase.html)

------
kapauldo
He is following zuckerbergs messiah complex. He should stick to rails. Yelling
at develpers is obnoxious.

~~~
DougN7
Absolutely. This guy has some sort of superiority complex.

------
zeroxfe
Mission critical can mean critical to one's mission. And if that's your photo
sharing startup, then so be it. Use whatever language you need to get you
through the day.

